# US Embassy Emergency Announcement



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The embassy of the United States of America has issued an emergency securtiy notice/warning for all US citizens visiting/living in, or traveling to Thailand. This message can be found here on the site of the US Embassy Thailand


----------

